# Build errors with editors/libreoffice



## orion (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello. I am having trouble building libreoffice 3.5.4.2. I deleted boost-libs and boost-jam before compiling as recommended in another thread.

Details:

FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #28 r238090

make.conf:

```
WITH_OPENSSL_PORT=yes
NO_PROFILE=true
CFLAGS=-O2 -pipe
RUBY_VER=1.9
QT4_OPTIONS=CUPS QGTKSTYLE
# added by use.perl 2012-03-18 16:57:19
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
```

Error:

```
/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.4.2/sd/source/filter/eppt/pptx-epptbase.cxx:240:46: error: invalid suffix on literal; C++11 requires a space between literal and identifier [-Wreserved-user-defined-literal]
        DBG(printf( "call ImplCreateSlide( %"SAL_PRIuUINT32" )\n", i));
                                             ^
                                              
/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.4.2/sd/source/filter/eppt/pptx-epptbase.cxx:458:35: error: invalid suffix on literal; C++11 requires a space between literal and identifier [-Wreserved-user-defined-literal]
    DBG(printf("GetLayoutOffset %"SAL_PRIdINT32"\n", nLayout));
                                  ^
                                   
/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.4.2/sd/source/filter/eppt/pptx-epptbase.cxx:489:25: error: invalid suffix on literal; C++11 requires a space between literal and identifier [-Wreserved-user-defined-literal]
    DBG(printf("asked %"SAL_PRIdINT32" for layout outside of 0,%d array scope\n", nOffset, EPP_LAYOUT_SIZE ));
                        ^
                         
51 warnings and 3 errors generated.
gmake: *** [/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.4.2/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CxxObject/sd/source/filter/eppt/pptx-epptbase.o] Error 1
```

Does anyone have any advice for fixing this?


----------



## lemle (Jul 4, 2012)

Edit the file and put space between " and SAL_PRIuUINT32 
for example: %" SAL_PRIdINT32 "\n"


----------



## FIlIPy65 (Jul 5, 2012)

Please, report if the lemle's tip solves the problem. Because it can maybe resolve this PR.

Cheers.


----------



## sir_dog (Jul 5, 2012)

My +5 cents:
This hack hasn't solved the problem for me. My system is:
	
	



```
uname -a
FreeBSD dog 9.0-STABLE FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #0 r237444: Fri Jun 22 22:33:53 EEST 2012     root@dog:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/DOG  amd64
```
After I'd removed boost-libs and boost-jam packages, and had changed the Makefile according to *lemle*'s advice, I still have such a problem:
	
	



```
/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.4.2/sd/source/filter/eppt/pptx-epptooxml.cxx:1672:43: error: invalid suffix on literal; C++11 requires a space between literal and identifier [-Wreserved-user-defined-literal]
    DBG(printf("GetLayoutFileId offset: %"SAL_PRIdINT32" master: %"SAL_PRIuUINT32"", nOffset, nMasterNum));
                                          ^

/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.4.2/sd/source/filter/eppt/pptx-epptooxml.cxx:1672:68: error: invalid suffix on literal; C++11 requires a space between literal and identifier [-Wreserved-user-defined-literal]
    DBG(printf("GetLayoutFileId offset: %"SAL_PRIdINT32" master: %"SAL_PRIuUINT32"", nOffset, nMasterNum));
                                                                   ^

/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.4.2/sd/source/filter/eppt/pptx-epptooxml.cxx:1687:33: error: invalid suffix on literal; C++11 requires a space between literal and identifier [-Wreserved-user-defined-literal]
    DBG(printf("write layout: %"SAL_PRIdINT32"\n", nOffset));
                                ^

/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.4.2/sd/source/filter/eppt/pptx-epptooxml.cxx:2275:24: error: invalid suffix on literal; C++11 requires a space between literal and identifier [-Wreserved-user-defined-literal]
            printf ("%"SAL_PRIdINT32"            (hex: %"SAL_PRIxUINT32")\n", intValue, intValue);
                       ^

/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.4.2/sd/source/filter/eppt/pptx-epptooxml.cxx:2275:58: error: invalid suffix on literal; C++11 requires a space between literal and identifier [-Wreserved-user-defined-literal]
            printf ("%"SAL_PRIdINT32"            (hex: %"SAL_PRIxUINT32")\n", intValue, intValue);
                                                         ^

3 warnings and 8 errors generated.
gmake[2]: *** [/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.4.2/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CxxObject/sd/source/filter/eppt/pptx-epptooxml.o] Error 1
gmake[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
3 warnings generated.
dmake:  Error code 2, while making 'all'

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
        Oh dear - something failed during the build - sorry !
  For more help with debugging build errors, please see the section in:
            http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development

  internal build errors:

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.4.2/tail_build/prj

 it seems that the error is inside 'tail_build', please re-run build
 inside this module to isolate the error and/or test your fix:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

/usr/local/bin/bash
cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.4.2
source ./Env.Host.sh
cd tail_build
gmake clean # optional
gmake -r

when the problem is isolated and fixed exit and re-run 'make' from the top-level
gmake[1]: *** [build] ÐŸÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ð»ÐºÐ° 1
gmake[1]: Ð—Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑˆÐ°ÑŽ ÐºÐ°Ñ‚Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð³ "/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.4.2"
gmake: *** [source-env-and-recurse] ÐŸÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ð»ÐºÐ° 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice.
```


----------



## tsowa (Jul 5, 2012)

You have to change in this file too, my errors were:

/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.4.2/sd/source/filter/eppt/pptx-epptooxml.cxx:1380:32: error: invalid suffix on literal; C++11 requires a space between literal and identifier [-Wreserved-user-defined-literal]
    DBG(printf("write slide: %"SAL_PRIuUINT32"\n----------------\n", nPageNum));
                            ^

/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.4.2/sd/source/filter/eppt/pptx-epptooxml.cxx:1469:31: error: invalid suffix on literal; C++11 requires a space between literal and identifier [-Wreserved-user-defined-literal]
    DBG(printf("write Notes %"SAL_PRIuUINT32"\n----------------\n", nPageNum));
                              ^

/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.4.2/sd/source/filter/eppt/pptx-epptooxml.cxx:1578:39: error: invalid suffix on literal; C++11 requires a space between literal and identifier [-Wreserved-user-defined-literal]
    DBG(printf("write slide master: %"SAL_PRIuUINT32"\n----------------\n", nPageNum));
                                      ^

/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.4.2/sd/source/filter/eppt/pptx-epptooxml.cxx:1672:43: error: invalid suffix on literal; C++11 requires a space between literal and identifier [-Wreserved-user-defined-literal]
    DBG(printf("GetLayoutFileId offset: %"SAL_PRIdINT32" master: %"SAL_PRIuUINT32"", nOffset, nMasterNum));
                                          ^

/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.4.2/sd/source/filter/eppt/pptx-epptooxml.cxx:1672:68: error: invalid suffix on literal; C++11 requires a space between literal and identifier [-Wreserved-user-defined-literal]
    DBG(printf("GetLayoutFileId offset: %"SAL_PRIdINT32" master: %"SAL_PRIuUINT32"", nOffset, nMasterNum));
                                                                   ^

/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.4.2/sd/source/filter/eppt/pptx-epptooxml.cxx:1687:33: error: invalid suffix on literal; C++11 requires a space between literal and identifier [-Wreserved-user-defined-literal]
    DBG(printf("write layout: %"SAL_PRIdINT32"\n", nOffset));
                                ^

/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.4.2/sd/source/filter/eppt/pptx-epptooxml.cxx:2275:24: error: invalid suffix on literal; C++11 requires a space between literal and identifier [-Wreserved-user-defined-literal]
            printf ("%"SAL_PRIdINT32"            (hex: %"SAL_PRIxUINT32")\n", intValue, intValue);
                       ^

/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.4.2/sd/source/filter/eppt/pptx-epptooxml.cxx:2275:58: error: invalid suffix on literal; C++11 requires a space between literal and identifier [-Wreserved-user-defined-literal]
            printf ("%"SAL_PRIdINT32"            (hex: %"SAL_PRIxUINT32")\n", intValue, intValue);
                                                         ^

I changed:
%"SAL_PRIdINT32" to %" SAL_PRIdINT32" and similar the rest and libreoffice compiled successfully

/home/tomek$ /usr/local/bin/libreoffice --version
LibreOffice 3.5


----------



## TheDreamer (Jul 6, 2012)

With libreoffice-3.5.4, removing boost-jam and boost-libs just results in them being installed as dependencies.

For me, the build would fail somewhere in 'canvas' and/or 'avmedia', running the steps specifically has clang doing a trap 6.

I then noticed that its using the ports version of clang, which I found to be newer than the base clang.

So, running the 'canvas' step separately, using the base clang worked.  And, eventually after lots of restarts, I eventually got something that finished compiling.  It would start, but then segv.

Now I've just tried rebuilding everything using the base clang, and it compiled straight through and seems to be working (as best as I've seen when ssh tunneling to another X desktop.)


```
# /usr/bin/clang -v
FreeBSD clang version 3.0 (branches/release_30 142614) 20111021
Target: x86_64-unknown-freebsd9.0
Thread model: posix

# /usr/local/bin/clang -v
clang version 3.1 (branches/release_31)
Target: amd64-portbld-freebsd9.0
Thread model: posix
```

The Dreamer.


----------



## orion (Jul 6, 2012)

FIlIPy65 said:
			
		

> Please, report if the lemle's tip solves the problem. Because it can maybe resolve this PR.
> 
> Cheers.



Oops, yes his recommendation did solve my problem.


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jul 6, 2012)

Libreoffice 3.5.4 cannot build with clang 3.1


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks to office@FreeBSD.org team's patches, editors/libreoffice can be build successfully after updating ports tree after 6 July 2012.


----------

